# مكتبة المالكي تقدم لكم عروض على طباعة البحوث باسعار مناسبة



## مسوقة26 (23 مارس 2012)

مكتبة المالكي تقدم لكم عروض على طباعة البحوث باسعار مناسبة 
وعروض على التصوير
تصوير الاوراق 15 صورة بريال بدلا من 10 بريال ومع ان الاسعار ترتفع نحرص نحن دائما ان نخفض الاسعار وذلك من اجل كسب ثقة العملاء والتيسير على الناس 
ونحن دائما نعتقد ان خفض الاسعار يعود بالمنفعة على العملاء والتاجر ايضا ونتمنى للجميع التوفيق

مكتبة المالكي- الرياض -حي الخالدية -خلف مستوصف الخالدية بجنوب الرياض بقرب الصناعية القديمة
012040881-0500690901




__________________

ب(1)ريال اواني-العاب-اكسسوارت-اكياس هدايا-ملابس -شنط 
مركز (كل شي للكماليات) جنوب الرياض ش الحجازبعد مستوصف البستان يمين من الاشارةالسيف سابقا0500690901


----------

